# Android T-shirt Design App



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Where can I get an app like this one: kostiksoftware.com ?

Does anyone know of a simple app builder that I can use to make something like this? I would really like to have an app like this for my printing company. I appreciate any help pointing me in the right direction.

-Jim


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

You can pay a developer to make an app for you. No 'simple' app builder will be able to develop a complex app like this.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Can you point me in the right direction? I have searched but haven't been able to find an app developer. Well I did find one big place but they wanted $20,000.00+!

Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

That price is not surprising. You may consider putting the project to tender on sites like elance.com, freelancer.com or odesk.com.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

But I ask why you want a mobile app? Do you think mobile users will convert more than desktop users? Our stats show otherwise.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

zhenjie said:


> But I ask why you want a mobile app? Do you think mobile users will convert more than desktop users? Our stats show otherwise.


Well we are just trying to stay up with the times. We do not get too many online orders as it is. Our conventional advertising efforts have failed (newspaper ads, flyers, catalogs, mailings). At first I thought it was just a sign of the bad times. But there are other t-shirt businesses that are doing well despite that. I am grasping at straws. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

I will look into the other suggestion for freelancer.com


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

If your convetional site is not currently generating sales than I doubt a mobile app would also with your current strategy. It's not really a case of 'build it and they will come'. Concentrate on the current site and strategy, it seems like you efforts have been mainly offline based marketing and not digital.

What are you goals (get online or offline orders?) and then work on a complete strategy to achieve that


----------

